

Show HN:Non-Anonymous Chat - eeagerdeveloper
http://chatoften.com

======
eeagerdeveloper
I hacked this together to see whether there is a group of people that prefer
not to chat in anonymity. I tried out a few anonymous chat sites and most
conversations involved male genitalia or some perverse comment. I hope people
can start a better conversation when they reveal their name and picture.

Please check it out and give me your opinion.

~~~
derekdahmer
Never actually connected me. Also says "Users Online: 0"

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
I'll need to fix that. The user's is suppose to update once a session is
established. I need to set that beforehand.

By the way, what browser are you using?

~~~
derekdahmer
chrome, a refresh worked

------
veb
I like my anon online when I'm chatting because I'm always making an ass of
myself... ask rmah! #startups

------
roshangry
I couldn't decide if this would be awkward or not before I jumped in. After
using it: kind of awkward, but totally fun and enlightening. I was impressed
with every person I connected with.

One person called me boring, though. (I am boring)

------
g_lined
Just to let you know, if someone complains they can't see the registration box
it could be that they have Ghostery blocking everything as that blocks
Facebook Connect. That results in no box being shown below the text.

------
ashamedlion
Seems to be having some issues on chrome for me, but it's fun. I rather like
it. All people from HN, so I am guessing that helps.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Hi, what issues are you having with it? I'll look into it. Can you please tell
me the version of firefox you are using?

~~~
ashamedlion
Well, it never connects me with anyone and it says n/a for current users
online. I had to use FF.

------
d0ne
I'm a bit surprised... I have found this to be far more entertaining, and
intriguing, than I originally hypothesized...

------
neilk
Amusing, but I had lots of failures... and kept connecting to the same guy
after we disconnected.

------
esornoso
I can't chat with anyone right now. I'll be forever alone.

------
angryasian
theres so many online video chat applications as facebook apps or using fb
credentials.

------
thomasdavis
I had fun, talked to Mark Bao, a beautiful woman and a 7 foot dude from SF.

